# dataFEED SIS setzt neue Maßstäbe bei der Filterung des OPC UA-Adressraums



## Softing_IA (14 Februar 2019)

*Die neue Version 1.10 des dataFEED Secure Integration Server unterstützt den Anwender durch noch umfangreichere Filtermöglichkeiten für einzelne OPC UA-Datenpunkte.

*Der Zugriff auf einzelne Daten wird über Zugriffsrechte gesteuert. Dabei können unterschiedliche Anwendungen mit jeweils eigenen Zertifikaten bzw. eigenen Zugriffsrechten arbeiten. Die neue Version 1.10 bietet für diese Festlegung erweiterte Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten. So lassen sich jetzt für einzelne OPC UA-Client-Anwendungen die Datenzugriffe nicht nur auf der Ebene des jeweils freigegebenen Adressraums, sondern auch auf der Ebene einzelner Datenpunkte durch die Festlegung der Zugriffsart einschränken. Dazu wird in der Zugriffskonfiguration der jeweils gewünschte OPC UA-Dienst wie z.B. Lesen, Schreiben, Durchsuchen oder Abonnieren ausgewählt.

Zur Erhöhung der Anwendungssicherheit steht in der neuen dataFEED Secure Integration Server-Version 1.10 für die Festlegung der OPC UA-Verbindungen zusätzlich die Option einer Benutzerauthentifizierung auf Zertifikatbasis zur Verfügung.*




*dataFEED Secure Integration Server ist nicht nur für den Einsatz  durch  Endanwender geeignet. Maschinen- und Anlagenbauer können damit  eine  standardisierte und einfach in Richtung IT integrierbare  Schnittstelle  für Anlagen oder Anlagenteile bereitstellen.
 dataFEED Secure Integration Server ist bei ersten Pilotkunden bereits   produktiv im Einsatz und ab sofort kommerziell verfügbar. Kunden können   zwischen unterschiedlichen Preismodellen (Kaufmodell oder Mietmodell)   wählen.

Weitere Informationen zu* dataFEED Secure Integration Server:

*Informationen zu den* dataFEED-Produkten und -Lösungen von Softing:



*


----------

